# New Army



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

So I am torn between the childish me that played with voltron and dinosaurs, the other part of me that is mischevious and treachourous. So what should I start Skaven or Lizard Men.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

if l was you l would proxy with your own models you have now or borrow from a friend and have a few games to see which army you like to play more with.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lizardmen!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Lizardmen!


Coke vote shouldn't count due to the fact he is bias towards Lizardmen 

all jokes aside l also voted Lizardmen due to my hatred for rats.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I am biased to lizards too, DEATH TO ALL RATS!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

sybarite said:


> Coke vote shouldn't count due to the fact he is bias towards Lizardmen


Well, all I can say to you good sir is:



Although seriously, we should probably point out that everyone that has replied to you so far is a Lizardmen player- you might want to talk to some Skaven players/ non biased third parties before you decide.

EDIT: I'm very interested in how you intend to justify cold-blooded creatures originating from a frozen wasteland...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I assume lizardmen are warm blooded? If not they would go into hibernation when exposed to a cold environment. So, really, it would be sleepy lizardmen of the frozen north. :laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you represent sleepy lizards? They're already I1, how much slower can they get.

Lizardmen are indeed cold blooded. In fact, the special rule "Cold Blood" is central to what makes them so awesome.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yup lizards are from the steamy jungles of Lustria for the most part and are indeed coldblooded, therefore they need the sun for warmth and are shit out of luck if they are from the frozen North. scaly popsicles anyone? :spiteful:

I chose rats, partly as everyone and their dog seems to have lizardmen and rats are going to be well served with IoB and all the new range.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

speaking of dogs, my dog was eyeing lord Kroak quite suspiciously while I was painting it, dont want him to get at that lol.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

It's warhammer and all kinds of weird unnatural shit happens. I say go for the Lizardmen because they look cool!
Just say that the slann devised an enchantment to keep the lizardmen warm. Or if someone harasses you for the frozen lizards slap him and ask him how he is ok with the magic phase but not northern lizardmen


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have recently started collecting both. (I know you can't have lizzies and their mortal enemies but I love working in opposites)
I did vote Lizardmen as they are my all time favorite though.

The lizards fluff wise and unit power I think are great. Plus, it's playing with freaking Dinosaurs!!!!
Skaven, however are getting lots of love, with the IoB release and wave 2 coming out in Jan promises to make it the year of the rat. And even the IoB models look pretty good.

I do have to say, the IoB models make you first praise GW for being so much smarter with where they have mold lines now, and as soon as you pick up the next piece you curse GW for where they put the mold lines now.


----------

